# More Than A Feeling



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE that. It made my afternoon. )


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Great video.. Makes me miss my pups even more. Can't wait to get back home.


edit....

Just one thing. Please no one let their pet sit on their lap and act like they are driving the car. Thats just not safe LOL


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That was soooo adorable!!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sharlin posted that 2 weeks ago, loved watching it again, thanks


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Sharlin posted that 2 weeks ago, loved watching it again, thanks


oooops. :doh::doh::doh: My apologies to Sharlin.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

That is truly a wonderful video Thanks for sharing that!


----------

